# Thinkin' 'bout doin' Amazon Flex



## THE_TRAN$PORTER (Aug 30, 2017)

Yep. I have an active Postmates account & drive LYFT. What's the nitty gritty on Amazon Flex? 
Is it cool as another side hustle?
Any full timers?
Anyone deliver in NYC (that's where I live)? 

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

No, thank YOU for starting your very own thread in a forum with (literally) thousands of posts that will answer all your questions.


----------



## AmazonSlaveWorker (Dec 9, 2017)

The name speaks for itself.


----------



## THE_TRAN$PORTER (Aug 30, 2017)

jester121 said:


> No, thank YOU for starting your very own thread in a forum with (literally) thousands of posts that will answer all your questions.


Sit yo' happy a$$ down somewhere. 
Why'd you even reply if you were not going to provide help?


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Don't do it, find something else, the best days are long gone... Stick with rideshare, that's my plan... Good luck!


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

It's a different kind of grit with Flex. With Lyft, once you're done you don't really think about it. Off, done, gone. With Flex you're always on alert. With Lyft you have no control over your destiny, the system controls you. With Flex, you have to work the system or else you get screwed. Rideshare, you kowtow to your customers, Flex (Prime Now) you still have to kiss ass but your tips are largely predetermined. Before you could control your destiny by getting to know the dispatchers but now dispatchers are largely blind to who you are. They have no incentive to give you a good route and actually actively work to screw you over. You have friends at Flex. If you don't like coworkers, stay with Lyft. Everyone at your warehouse will know your business, while at Lyft every customer will know your business.

Flex is a lot more laborious than Lyft. You have to know your way around and as well as know all the ways to manipulate the system. If you do everything by the book then you will quickly wear yourself out.

In totality, the only time a new driver succeeds at Flex is if they get reserved hours. Take those away and you will quickly be deactivated if you pick up the wrong hours or just plainly won't make as much money or have to work very sucky hours which increases your chances of deactivation. On Lyft you just have to be nice to people but I'm not good at doing that so I Flex.



DeathByFlex said:


> Don't do it, find something else, the best days are long gone... Stick with rideshare, that's my plan... Good luck!


Definitely, the novelty is over and it's now just like any other delivery job.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

rozz said:


> It's a different kind of grit with Flex. With Lyft, once you're done you don't really think about it. Off, done, gone. With Flex you're always on alert. With Lyft you have no control over your destiny, the system controls you. With Flex, you have to work the system or else you get screwed. Rideshare, you kowtow to your customers, Flex (Prime Now) you still have to kiss ass but your tips are largely predetermined. Before you could control your destiny by getting to know the dispatchers but now dispatchers are largely blind to who you are. They have no incentive to give you a good route and actually actively work to screw you over. You have friends at Flex. If you don't like coworkers, stay with Lyft. Everyone at your warehouse will know your business, while at Lyft every customer will know your business.
> 
> Flex is a lot more laborious than Lyft. You have to know your way around and as well as know all the ways to manipulate the system. If you do everything by the book then you will quickly wear yourself out.
> 
> ...


What was it that you initially liked about flex that isn't around anymore?


----------



## THE_TRAN$PORTER (Aug 30, 2017)

Word. Thanks to all that responded. I dl'd the app & it read that Flex wasn't available in NYC yet (surprising).


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

the biggest shock that come from new drivers at my warehouse (also Prime Now) is that they actually have to _work_! with rideshare, you get to sit your ass down all day, but with Amazon, be prepared to carry heavy shit up flights of stairs over and over again. I imagine NY is a lot like SF, and in SF I rarely get orders that aren't cases of water, soda, cat liter .. literally anything heavy and a lot of it.

rideshare is heavily saturated with drivers in the Bay Area, so Amazon is a much better alternative to make decent money here, but like rozz said, you have to be willing to play the game; there are plenty of threads on here that offer advice on how to get blocks when you eventually get onboarded, and i'd suggest not sharing anything with fellow drivers at your warehouse because it's only going to hurt your chances of getting blocks in the future.

also, Amazon doesn't **** around when it comes to deactivation. if you screw up (late shift forfeits, missed shifts, late deliveries, customer altercations), deactivation will quickly follow.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Brandon Wilson said:


> What was it that you initially liked about flex that isn't around anymore?


The human connection from workers at the warehouse. Since I'm cunning and a bit manipulative I can work them to get really wonderful routes. Someone at HQ took notice of that and decided to eliminate those humans.

Supergloo is right, if you don't like work, physical labor, rain, cold, stairs, heavy lifting, heavy traffic and having to always be on alert and on call then this job is not for you. Also no breaks if you want to work full time.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

rozz said:


> Since I'm cunning and a bit manipulative I can work them...


Ever watch the TV show Leverage? Your comment kinda reminded me of it. Good show... I've made some of the WH folks at mine into solid acquaintances and it's paid off; much like you said. Sometimes I get in quicker, other times I get choice routes; not always but sometimes. However lately there has been significant employee turnover and some of these new guys are complete tools.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

If you’re thinking about doing it I say give it a try. Don’t listen to all these miserable negative Nancy’s who do nothing but whine and complain about this easy gig yet still keep doing it like they are being forced to. I’ve been doing Flex since July and I’ve had nothing but good experiences. Warehouse is nice, warehouse people are nice and super helpful. Routes are decent and I haven’t received one negative email from Flex about missing packages or customer expectations. Maybe it’s just my market but I giggle when I see people complaining about this super easy “job”.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

The first rule of Flex is...don't encourage more people to do Flex. You know, competition and whatnot...


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

DeathByFlex said:


> The first rule of Flex is...don't encourage more people to do Flex. You know, competition and whatnot...


Once you see a little ol' granny doing it, that's when you know the gig is over.


----------

